# think my motor might be set to high????



## chief0902 (Apr 18, 2011)

Boat runs fine is perfect smooth water but if there is any chop on the water it seems like the motor will cavitate? this is my first blazer boat, is this normal from a big flat bottom or should i be worried? everything i've read says the leading edge of the intake grate should be flush with bottom of boat and it seems like mine is about 1/4-1/2" above the bottom of boat. Current river marine set it up for me and i'm sure they've done hundreds of these boats and know what they are doing so i thought i'd get some other opinions before i give em a call. Any advise?


----------



## bulldog (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like to me your motor is set too high. The height needs to be correct or you will cavitate.


----------



## turne032 (Apr 18, 2011)

too high!


the slightest measurement can make all the difference. i would try to lower it just a little (1/8 of inch) and see. most of the time you can do that by loosening your bolts and the motor will drop slightly, then tighten them back up.

current river marine is very good about getting the motor right, but when you do hundreds per year, sometimes one sneaks by just a little off.

no big deal


----------



## fender66 (Apr 18, 2011)

Too high...I agree.

But....in heavy chop...they will still cavitate some. Mine is set up properly (by measurement) and it still will cavitate in heavy chop. One of the setbacks for jets on flat bottom boats.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 18, 2011)

All of the above answers are probably dead on correct. 

However, is there any chance that you don't have the motor "tucked in" enough when starting onto plane or begin running into chop? Are there still adjustment holes in the motor mount that would allow you to bring the bottom of the motor's lower unit leg closer to the boat?

I get blowout sometimes when I blast off and I haven't trimmed the motor in. After she starts up on plane, then I gradually let her trim back out. Just wondering. regards, rich


----------



## chief0902 (Apr 18, 2011)

well it was pretty choppy out there sunday! the motor is mounted second hole from the top so i could lower it a hole and see if that helps any. I might not mess with it since i've really only noticed it in choppy water


----------



## Brian J (Apr 19, 2011)

IMO if the engine was mounted too high it would blow out and cavitate violently every time the boat starts to plane. If it only does this in choppy water I would leave it as is. Flat bottoms are made to run on top of smooth water. I've yet to see one that didn't cavitate in rough/choppy water.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 19, 2011)

If it mounted to high it won't just go cavitiating violently it will just be hard to plane out because it will be wanting to cavitate once on plane it will cavitate if the water isn't smooth. The best way to tell if the motor is to high is to trim it all the way down and lay it wide open, if it slips any getting on plane the motor is set to high.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 19, 2011)

It's times like when I'm in a heavy chop that I wish I had a prop. That's only happening on lakes though (for me). The rivers that I run would kill a prop. Therefore....I'm sticking to my jet!


----------

